
Apple Proposes Simplified Statutory Licensing Scheme to D.C. - robinson7d
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/legal-and-management/7439046/apple-proposes-simplified-statutory-licensing-scheme
======
jkraker
Summary: Apple is proposing a per stream rate rather than the current rate
structure, a percentage of revenue. This would unquestionably benefit
subscription services [Apple] because the proposed structure would be more
expensive than the current structure for free streaming services
[competition].

------
cloudwalking
The music companies would be shooting themselves in the foot. Free streaming
is a lot easier than pirating, and for a lot of people pirating will be easier
than paying.

